# Teaching dog NOT to knock over children? Help



## Bernadette (Aug 11, 2008)

OK ,I didn't know how to word this really. My Dog greets my daycare children and sometimes he is to pushy and he does not realize how strong he is.I am talking about 2 -5 year old children.He doesn't knock them down as in jumping but he will lick or sniff them and catch them off balance.or just aggravate them. I really don't like it at all and am now teaching no kisses.(just started that)I turn my head and say "no kisses". I need a better idea that will work well.I know he has to sniff them when they come in but I just want him to do it gently.I use words with him like,be nice,or take it nice when he is getting a treat.then he will take it slowly and not try to gobble down the treat and my whole arm.I have several small teaching moments though out the day to work with him.any ideas?


----------



## Innuendo (Feb 27, 2008)

I would just try putting the dog in a down-stay while children pet him. I'm not sure how but my uncle has a huge rottie and he taught the dog to "crawl" when coming up to people because of his large size it makes people especially children less afraid. 

You could also train him to sit and wait until people come to him rather then him greeting the children. You could even make a game of it, have the children make the dog sit and stay while they reward him for the good behavior. 

I think involving kids in dog training is great, some kids i know slap at dogs faces when trying to get them away but if you teach them the dogs commands it would make it a lot easier.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I also have my dog either sit or down when children want to pet him. The smaller the child, the more likely I will have him down rather than sit. He is just a little too wiggly and big to let him greet people standing up.


----------



## Bernadette (Aug 11, 2008)

It is when the children walk in the house in the morning he is right their wanting to sniff everyone who enters.yes, but I don't want THESE daycare children telling my dog anything.They are not well behaved all the time and I don't want the children to think they can play/instruct him at any time.These children would do it,and not focus on what they should be. I just had a major light come on. Duh...... Make him sit and stay. I don't know why ,but until this very moment .I had in my head for some silly reason it was his job/need to smell everyone . WOW. (bing) did you hear it? (The light bulb just went on.) It's amazing how we know something but don't really think about it till you say it out loud. Sorry people I just had a major brain fart .


----------



## Innuendo (Feb 27, 2008)

If he likes greeting the children so much you could let that be his reward for behaving so well. Make the dog wait for the children to come to him instead of vice versa.


----------

